# Palm springs area this weekend, Oct 14-17



## concertgoer (Oct 10, 2016)

Palms springs area this Friday Saturday Sunday Monday
Please call me at 6262806865 or reply to thread 
I'll be so grateful if this can happen
Trying to surprise my wife and go to desert trip festival
Adam


----------

